# jpeg bild mit adobe photoshop bearbeiten



## webuser008 (17. August 2008)

hallo liebe Gemeinde,

folgende Sachlage :

ich habe da ein Logo vor mir stehen, leider nur in jpeg Format. Ich möchte nur die Randfarbe des logos ändern. Wäre das Bild in psd,pdd Format wäre es ja kein Problem. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich die Randfarbe  des Logos trotzdem ändern kann, ohne das Logo von vorne erstellen zu müssen.


danke vielmals

lieben Gruß


----------



## ink (17. August 2008)

Moin
Logo freistellen und dann hast du Narrenfreiheit 

mfg


----------



## webuser008 (17. August 2008)

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Leider lässt sich das Bild nicht freistellen, wenn ich über den Filter auf Extrahieren klicken möchte, erscheint dieser deaktiviert zu sein samt anderen Optionen.

danke

lG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2008)

Hi,
das Bild muß in RGB vorliegen und für einige Filter bzw Funktionen darf es auch nur 8 bit haben. Falls nicht kannst du es ändern, pass aber auf ob du dadurch eine Farbverschiebund erhälst wenn der Farbraum vorher größer war.

Gruß


----------



## ink (17. August 2008)

Wie schaut denn das Logo aus?

Jedes Bild lässt sich freistellen, es kommt nur auf die Variante an. (Benutze dazu die Suchfunktion)
Einfachste wäre über Zauberstab oder Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen.
Wenn der Hintergrund einfarbig ist, kannst du auch über Selektive Farbkorrektur was machen.

mfg


----------



## jonnybee (18. August 2008)

Falls die Farbe sauber und durchgehend ist und du nur eine optische Lösung brauchst: Bild > Einstellungen > Farbe ersetzen!


----------



## Dalli77 (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

Freistellen könntest du auch mit einer Maske. Hintergrundebene kopieren, Ebenenmaske drüberlegen und die Randfarbe mit dem Pinselwerkzeug ausmalen. Neues Dokument erstellen und mit der gewünschten Randfarbe füllen. Die neue Ebene samt Maske ins neue Dokument kopieren und auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren. Fertig.

Gruß
D


----------

